# Rocky Mountain



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual to 4th: 
4,7,8,9,13,15,19

Open to 3rd:
1,6,8,10,11,13,18-21,23,24


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual
1st-Kitty/Shih
2nd-Check/Howard
3rd-Pirate/Peterson
4th-Libby/Wright
RJ-Goose/Peterson
J-Mac/Green
J-Mike/Goettl

Open to 4th:
6,10,11,18,20,23,24


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Great for Miss Kitty, that din't take long for QAA Ted.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Ted!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Ted. Nice young dog.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

We will be starting the Amateur at 8 am Saturday.
Open will not start until 9 am Saturday.
Derby will start upon conclusion of Open, but no sooner than 1 pm Saturday.

Ted


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice work Ted and Kitty!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open 
1-Boomer/Trott
2-Turq/Trott
3-Hazel/Knutson
4-Mootsie/Shih
RJ-Bullet/Munhollon

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Good for you Ted and Ms. Kitty. Great job, I think this is a pair that may go far!!! Also nice job to Ted and Mootsie in the Open and Lainee with the RJ!!! Sounds like the Bullet has been running really well!!

See you soon, I hope!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

To Am 4th:
3,8,13,16,17,20,23,24,27

To Derby 4th:
2,4,6,7,9,10,13

Good luck everyone!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Kenny!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur water marks at 8 am Sunday

Derby water marks at 9:30 am Sunday

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Great for Miss Kitty, that din't take long for QAA Ted.



Mark

Keep your fingers crossed for Kitty in the Amateur Fourth series, and for one year old Trump in the Derby Fourth Series.

What a hoot to be running the babies so late in the field trial!

Ted


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed. Good luck to Kitty and from Trump's sister best of luck in the Derby.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Ted and Kitty. Great job!

John


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations Kenny!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Am:
1st-Kizzy/Biesemeier
2nd-Riot/Clow
3rd-Rylee/McCartney
4th-Pacer/Boice

Not sure of JAMs

Derby:
1st-Indy-Shih
2nd-Teddy/Shih
3rd-Roy/Trott
4th-Ruby/Biesemeier
RJ-Stanley/Fregelette

Not sure of rest of JAMs. 

Maybe someone can fill in on other finishers. 

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Jiggy said:


> Am:
> 1st-Kizzy/Biesemeier
> 2nd-Riot/Clow
> 3rd-Rylee/McCartney
> ...


Congratulations to the Biesemeiers! ~ two Amateur wins in a row to Qualify for the National Amateur! 

Nice job and the best of luck to you in Michigan!

Steve and Jan


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Ted for running the two Tia pups to a first and second place finish. Indy joins Teddy on the derby list. Both have 13 points. Cherylon has done a great job with the two of them. To top off the weekend their mom took a second in the open qualifing her for the national open.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Results are up on Entry Express

Am 
- RJ Mozzie/Shih
- J Mootsie/Shih

No additional Jams in Amateur or Derby


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to our great judges

Robbie Bickley, Rick Mock - Open/Derby
Wayne Dorband, Pete Hayes - Amateur/Qualifying

Another great trial for the Rocky Mountain Retriever Club


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia pups, congrats Ted, & congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks to the judges this weekend. The open, amateur and qual tests were great (did not get to watch the derby but I am sure it was equally good). And also thanks to the RMRC for again putting on an outstanding trial.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to RUBY and her Derby 4th place.
Congratulations to Ruby's brother STANLEY for his Derby RJ.
They are Shaq and Ruby kids...

Proud breeders of Ruby and Stanley,
Helen and Don Graves


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks steve and jan, kizzy is running good for me right now. I am looking forward to my first national am.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Biesemeiers said:


> Thanks steve and jan, kizzy is running good for me right now. I am looking forward to my first national am.


You'll have fun. Kizzy is running great. What training group will you join?


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

thanks to all who worked last weekend. The bird boys were great again and the judges for giving up their weekend


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

working on that now just trying to figure it all out at the last minute.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Great back to back wins Brian, Kizzy looks great and congrats on the Nat AM qualifying, have fun.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Mark


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Love your avatar photo... and congratulations with Kizzy. We will be following the National Am reports!


----------

